# Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia



## peterws (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Angler,

wollte mich nach einem tollen Vater-Sohn-Angelurlaub in BC/Canada am Fraser River mal mit ein paar Bildern zurückmelden. Neben tollen Fischen gab’s Natur pur mit herbstlichem Prachtwetter. Wir haben Chum (Hundslachs), Chinook (Königslachs) und Störe an den Haken bekommen können. Kurz gesagt, das Angeln war gigantisch! Ich konnte bisher noch nirgendwo anders so viele kampfstarke Fische in solcher Größe fangen. Neue Highlights gab es fast jeden Tag.

 … der erste Chum an der 8er Fliegenrute … im (little) Big Game Stil im Süßwasser auf Stör … mein Vater der den ersten Lachs seines Lebens fängt … ein Fisch der blitzschnell 50m Schnur von der Schweren Spinnrute/-Rolle zieht und sich dann mit einem Kopfschütteln wieder verabschiedet … Weißkopfseeadler, die uns in luftiger Höhe umkreisen … der allererste Fisch auf meiner kürzlich selbstgebauten Spinnrute … immerwieder gigantische Natur in jeder Himmelsrichtung.

Aber bekanntlich sagen Bilder mehr als 1000 Worte:






Die ersten Tage Stadterkundung in Vancouver.





Ab in die Natur, der Berg vor unserer Tür mit dem Fraserriver in Vordergrund





Gigantisches Flussbett - unberührte Natur.





Wenn ein 12-Jähriger einen 2m-Stör drillt... Nochmal Vater und Sohn, 2 Kanadier, die wir liebgewonnen haben.






Der erste Stör meines Lebens - pure Kampfkraft und das ist nur ein Kleiner. (Ich bin der Typ mit Hut.)





Mein Vater mit Chum (Hundslachs).





Meine selbstgebaute Rute (WG bis 45g) und ich müssen schwer arbeiten - was ein riesen Spass!





Endlich habe ich einen Chinook (Königslachs) erwischt!

Kanada, ich komme wieder!


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Also,ich würde bei so einem Fisch nicht vor Ärger in
die Rute beissen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen #6


----------



## Debilofant (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Sehr geil, gibt wohl nicht wenige, die von solch einem Trip träumen!

Also, Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten samt den außergewöhnlichen Fischen und natürlich Danke fürs Einstellen!! #6#6

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dart (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Da werd ich doch gleich grün vor Neid
Super Bilder (haste noch mehr,lechz?)
Digges Poetriiieee zum gelungenen Urlaub, feiner Bericht mit schnieken Bildern.:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ralle (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Da kommt man ja richtig ins schwärmen !!  Ich hoffe du hast noch ein paar Bilder für uns !


----------



## Zanderlui (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

toller bericht und super fische!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Peter danke für die Bilder!

Eine Traumreise und ein traumhaftes Fischen.


----------



## Jean (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Digges Petri und Glueckwunsch zu den tollen Fischen und Bildern!
Ist schon ein traumhaftes Fleckchen Erde. Die Stoere hebe ich mir fuer die Zeit nach den Lachsen auf:q Morgen gehts wieder an den Vedder...

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Ein schönes Erlebnis für euch,auch mein Glückwunsch für die Fänge u.Danke für die Bilder.Glücklich der, so was Erleben kann. G.Tortugaf   :vik:


----------



## Angelschreiner (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Sieht nach einem gelungenen Urlaub aus.Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


MFg Angelschreiner


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Ein Traumurlaub, super schöne Bilder und Fische!


----------



## peterws (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Ja, das war wirklich ein Traumurlaub - mit Traumfischen und noch vielem mehr. Ich habe Euch auch noch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht ...





Auch, wenn's so aussieht - wir sind nicht Hochseeangeln. Das Stör-Angelgerät kurz vor dem Einsatz.





Stör-Tackle und ich "in Action".









Langsam, aber nur sehr langsam, wird mein Gegner müde.





Es ist geschafft - die 6 Fuß (~ 2m) sind geknackt.





Der Stör ist in BC ganzjährig geschützt und darf wieder schwimmen - um noch größer und stärker zu werden.





Herrliche Natur am Harrison River.





Und noch ein schöner Chum, auch aus dem Harrison - gefangen an meiner Harrison VHF ...





Ich liebe diese riesigen amerikanischen Trucks!


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Einfach nur beeindruckend!!!!!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes

Danke für die tollen pic´s!!!!!


----------



## Debilofant (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

...traumhafte Fische, einfach makellos, super Nachschlag... #r

Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## ThomasL (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Super Bilder#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Hallo Peter,
schöner Bericht. Bin auch gerade zurück von der Lodge. Nun hast du ja selbst einen Eindruck und auch hier niedergelegt. Bei mir klingt das ja sicher in manchen Ohren etwas voreingenommen. Es freut mich insbesondere, dass auch dein Vater erfolgreich gefischt hat.
Wenn meine Pics fertig sind, werde ich auch noch das eine oder andere Bildchen dazustellen.


----------



## Fletscher (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Super Bericht!
So stell ich mir den Traum-Angelurlaub vor.
Mit welchen Köder habt Ihr denn auf Stör gefischt? Habt Ihr lange auf einen Biss warten müssen?

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## peterws (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Super Bericht!
> Mit welchen Köder habt Ihr denn auf Stör gefischt? Habt Ihr lange auf einen Biss warten müssen?


 
Beim Stör-Angeln kamen dreierlei Köder zum Einsatz. 
1. Lachsrogen, die in kleine Beutel aus Nylonstrumpf gebunden wurden.
2. Ganzer toter Köderfisch, dem die Schwanzflosse abgeschnitten wurde. In BC ist das Angeln mit ganzem Köderfisch nämlich ausdrücklich verboten.
3. Stinkbait, der ekeligste Köder, den ich je gesehen bzw. gerochen habe. Man filetiert einen Lachs und schneidet das Fleisch in Handgroße Stücke, packt das ganze in eine Plastiktüte und dann in eine Kühlkiste, lässt das ganze ungekühlt (!) ca. 3 Wochen rumstehen --> Stinkbait fertig. Der Guide hat uns erklärt, das Dein Köder erst gut ist, wenn Du Dich beim Öffnen der Köderkiste übergeben willst. So ekelig das auch ist, der Erfolg spricht für sich.

Das mit dem "auf die Bisse warten" ist so eine Sache. Bei unserem ersten Angeltag auf Stör kam der erste Biss bevor alle 3 Ruten fertig ausgelegt waren. Wir haben später aber auch Stundenlang vergebens auf Bisse gewartet. Am 2. Tag haben wir ca. 6 Stellen vergeblich abgefischt, bis der Guide dann doch noch eine gute Stelle mit Fisch gefunden hat. Dort kam dann auch der Fisch aus der 2. Bilderserie an Bord.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Zum Störfischen:
Der Stinkbait ist letztendlich eine Variante dessen, was an den Ufern der Flüsse liegt: Tote Lachse zu tausenden. Diese werden von den Stören verwertet. Am besten läuft zur Zeit eigentlich Rogen, da die Lachse noch Laichen und die Störe so manche Laichgrube auslutschen.
Einen frischen Köderfisch nehmen sie natürlich auch ganz gern.

Meine Störausbeute bei der "Stör-WM" ("mein Team"):
1. Tag 14 Störe
2. Tag 3 Störe
5. Einzelplatz von 39 Mitanglern
Gesamtfang ca. 200 Störe


----------



## Roosterfish (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Eure Berichte geben einem ja Lust zur Urlaubsplanung. Kann vielleicht mal jemand ein paar Tipps zu Unterkünften in Gewässernähe, Gewässerempfehlungen und sonstige nützliche Tipps zu einzelnen Anlaufstellen (wie z. B. Angelscheinausgabestellen usw.) in den Thread einbringen?

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Roosterfish (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Eure Berichte geben einem ja Lust zur Urlaubsplanung. Kann vielleicht mal jemand ein paar Tipps zu Unterkünften in Gewässernähe, Gewässerempfehlungen und sonstige nützliche Tipps zu einzelnen Anlaufstellen (wie z. B. Angelscheinausgabestellen usw.) in den Thread einbringen?
> 
> Gruß
> Roosterfish


 
Lang ist`s her, aber leider immer noch keine Antwort (mit Ausnahme der PN von petersw, herzlichen Dank noch einmal dafür) ???

Roosterfish


----------



## Jean (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Hi Roosterfish,
Habs hier zwar schonmal gepostet aber gern nochmal. Sehr gutes Guiding, wenn man den heimischen Angelforen glaubt, bietet STS Guiding an ( http://www.guidebc.com/ ) Vic Carrao ist hier der Kopf der Bande und den kennt hier in BC jeder Angler, glaub mir. Ansonsten hier noch ein zwei gute Angellaeden die ebenfalls Guiding anbieten. Hier bekommst Du auch ganzjaehrig alle Lizenzen (wie in fast jedem Angelgeschaeft oder bei Canadian Tire) Searun Fly and Tackle bei mir gleich um die Ecke ( http://www.sea-run.com/ ) und Fred's Custom Tackle direkt am Vedder River ( http://www.fredscustomtackle.com/ ) Unterkunft wuerde ich Dir ein Womo empfehlen, so bist Du gleichzeitig mobil falls Du es auf eigene Faust versuchen willst nach vorangegangenem Guiding evtl. Falls Du Lodge buchen moechtest, die wohl komfortabelste Loesung aber auch die teuerste schau mal hier ( http://www.fraserriverlodge.com/ ) und frag den Dolfin, der ist glaub einmal im Jahr dort zu Gast (oder sogar gesch. daran beteiligt???) Ist glaub die einzigste Lodge hier in der Gegend. Reisezeit wuerd ich dir den Oktober empfehlen, das ist ne sichere Bank und Lachs mit Garantie! Hatte ja letztes Jahr selber das Vergnuegen und kann mich noch sehr gut an die Oktobertage errinnern, mein Arm tut schon wieder weh wenn ich nur daran denke... Hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Gruss aus BC
Nico


----------



## Roosterfish (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Hallo Nico,

vielen Dank für die Informationen. Habe inzwischen auch ein paar andere Tips per PN erhalten. Ich denke BC wird dieses Jahr mein Ziel, muß jetzt nur noch meine Frau überzeugen, die aber auch schon immer mal nach Kanada wollte.
Als Reisezeit bleibt für mich aber nur der August. Da sollte nach den Infos, die ich zwischenzeitlich gelesen habe, aber offensichtlich auch etwas gehen.
Nochmals vielen Dank allen, die mich mit Infos versorgt haben.
Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Jean (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

August ist Hochsaison fuer Rotlachs im Fraser. Auch der King ist dann voll da. Da 2009 ein ungerades Jahr ist kannst Du mit etwas Glueck auch schon mit Pink rechnen die in ungeraden Jahren den Fraser aufsteigen. Fuer King ist Barfishen eine gute Methode. Hierueber existiert auch ein sehr gutes Buch namens Fishing Fever mit vielen Stellen von Mission bis Hope. Fuer Rotlachs ist es Bottom Bouncing, wobei Du hier auch jederzeit einen King haken kannst und dann geht die Post ab...|uhoh: Hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heKXxgSQLY0&feature=channel_page einem Freund von mir passiert...Rotlachs ist allerdings meistens nur fuer ein bis zwei Wochen zur Entnahme geoeffnet ansonsten musst die die eben wieder releasen. Pink faengt eigentlich meines Wissens nach erst Ende August an. Die kleineren Nebenfluesse wie Vedder, Chehalis,Harrison oder Stave fangen erst Ende September an interessant zu werden. Im Vedder gibts einen Summerrun von Kings ab Juli bis Mitte/Ende August. Ist aber mit ca. 5000 Fischen recht klein und als Anfaenger eher nicht zu empfehlen denke ich. Ansonsten geht Stoer, Forelle und diverse Weissfischarten im Fraser recht gut. Hier gibts mehr Infos zu den Fluessen und Methoden http://www.coastangler.com/ Hier sind zwei Canadische Angelforen in denen Du ueber die Suche recht viel rausfinden kannst http://www.fishingwithrod.com/yabbse/index.php?board=1.0 und http://www.bcfishingreports.com/forum/index.php?board=1.0 Auch ist die Hauptseite sehr informativ http://www.fishingwithrod.com/ . Und hier kannst Du dich ueber die Regularien schlau machen http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/recfish/default_e.htm . Viel Spass beim lesen 

Nico


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Hallo,
ich seh das hier gerade...
Die Tips sind ja schon sehr ausführlich. Aber: An der Lodge bin ich nicht beteiligt. Ich bin mit dem Eigentümer befreundet und habe über 10 jahre für die Lodge gearbeitet..


----------



## Jean (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

War nur ne Vermutung da Du oefters "WIR wie Wir von der Lodge..." in deinen Berichten schreibst. 





Dolfin schrieb:


> ....Da haben wir Stammgäste aus Schottland. Die fischen mit der 2Hand auf Kings...


 oder 





Dolfin schrieb:


> ....Ich muß hier auch nicht
> werben, meine Gäste wissen, warum sie zu uns kommen und nicht woanders hin fahren...


Wollte Dir aber keine kommerziellen Absichten unterstellen, war nur als Tip fuer Roosterfish gedacht. Kommst Du dieses Jahr wieder her? Vieleicht klappts ja doch mal zusammen.... Momentan ist hier tote Hose und ich langweile mich doch sehr. Vieleicht kommt der Vedder zum wochenende wieder in Shape und ein Schwung neuer Fische rein, regnet seit gestern...

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Roosterfish (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

@Jean

Hallo Nico,
vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Ein King ist doch schon mal was, und ein Stör würde mich sicher auch nicht "stören".
Die ganzen Infos geben mir schon eine ausreichende Planungsgrundlage.

Roosterfish


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Hallo Jean,
nimm mir das "unser" oder "meine" nicht krumm. Ich war eben sehr stark für die Lodge eingebunden und habe auch die Gäste, die ich zur Lodge vermittelt habe, als "meine" Gäste angesehen und mit ihnen mitgefiebert.
2009 wird bei mir definitiv nichts mit B.C.


----------



## Jean (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Warum sollte ich Dir das krumm nehmen? Versteh ja jetzt warum und selbst wenn es eine Art Werbung waere haette ich sie ja hier gemacht#6 aber was gut ist, und das soll diese Lodge sein, darf auch erwaehnt werden - meine Meinung#g 
Wenn das hier unerwuenscht ist bitte ich den zustaendigen Mod diesen Link zu loeschen - der der es lesen sollte hat es eh schon getan...

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Ich muss auch noch mein Lob an die Bilder abgeben und danke sagen, echt tolle Fische.

Habe sowas irgendwann auch einmal vor aber ich glaube da muss auch der Geldbeutel mitspielen.

Was habt ihr denn für so einen Trip bezahlt wenn  man fragen darf.

Gruß Köfi#6


----------



## thom (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Werde im Herbst, so im Oktober auch nach Kanada fliegen. Mit meiner Spinn-Ausrüstung. Hoffe mal das ich an fischreichen Seen Erfolg haben kann.  Welche Fischarten gibt es in den Seen? Die ganze Palette? Forellen, Hechte, Barsche??


----------



## Jean (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

@ Koefi
Das kommt wie gesagt drauf an wie sich dein Trip gestalten soll. Ich kann da nicht viel dazu sagen da ich hier her gezogen bin. Freund von mir hat vor 4 Jahren fuer ne Flug/Womo Kombi ca 1000 Tacken fuer 3 Wochen bezahlt - dann brauchst ja nur noch Benzin, Nahrung und die Erlaubnisscheine. Lodge hab ich keine Ahnung - wie gesagt fragt den Dolfin. Oder den Peter, das ist der dessen Thread wir hier gerad zutackern.

@thom
Da musst Du schon etwas genauer werden wohin genau!? Kanada ist gross Aber warum willst Du im Oktober an den Seen angeln? An der Westkueste kochen die Fluesse zu dieser Zeit vor lauter Lachs. Kommt eben drauf an wo Du hinfaehrst...


----------



## thom (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Weiß es noch nicht genau werde aber zentral in Kanada mit dem Wohnmobil starten und wohin die Reise geht kann ich noch nicht sagen  Ich hoffe mal das ich irgendwo einen dicken fangen kann. Danke schonmal für die Info, dass die Lachse an der Westküste sind!


----------



## Jean (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Wie lang willst Du da gehen? Falls Du wirklich "zentral" starten willst hast Du 3000 KM bis Du eine der Kuesten erreichst...? Mal grob, Hecht ist Top in Saskatchewan und im Yukon. Barsch wie  Du ihn kennst ist hier nicht erwuenscht und wo er vorkommt wird versucht ihn zu entfernen da er eingeschleppt wurde. Dagegen ist der Schwarzbarsch sehr beliebt und kommt in vielen Seen vor.Forelle gibts hier ueberall, Im Okanagan hatte ich viel Erfolg. Hatte in diesem Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45389 ein wenig darueber geschrieben. Sag einfach nochmal bescheid wenn Du eine genaue Route geplant hast, vieleicht kann ich Dir dann weiterhelfen.

Gruss 
Nico


----------



## Ossifischer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bericht - Kanada/British Columbia*

Einfach nur genial :vik::vik::vik:#6


----------

